# Any Ouendan-EBA homebrew for the PC?



## Skyhunterjim (May 29, 2007)

I was wondering if there are already any games like Elite Beat Agents or Ouendan for the PC, not commercial of course.

I ve been trying to build my own homebrew, using the original intro song from Death Note.So far, so good but it's still at an early stage. Reminding everyone, that if i 'm to finish it it's going to be for the PC to be used with a mouse.

So, are there any similar games out there that you 've heard of?


----------



## m|kk| (May 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Skyhunterjim @ May 29 2007 said:


> I ve been trying to build my own homebrew, using the original intro song from Death Note.



Oh, come on now! You know you would rather use the new intro song instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's sooooo catchy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But on topic, that would be awesome if there was a PC or homebrew app where ppl could make their own levels to any song....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SpikeyNDS and I are always saying stuff like, "That'd be an awesome song for OTO..." 

PC app would be fine too - I have a Tablet PC


----------



## Skyhunterjim (May 29, 2007)

We all know that EBA and Ouendan have 3 uses for the stylus.
I justed wanted to ask if people like the whirlwind-use of the games or think the bubble-popping and path-following are enough.
It will help me while I match the game's properties.


----------



## Shinji (May 29, 2007)

QUOTE(m|kk| @ May 29 2007 said:


> Oh, come on now! You know you would rather use the new intro song instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mikki is a deathnote fiend


----------



## lagman (May 29, 2007)

Yeah, the spinners are already hard with the stylus


----------



## Jax (May 29, 2007)

http://www.thephorse.net/beatclick/


----------



## Spikey (May 29, 2007)

If I remember correctly, there was one game for the PC that was based on Ouendan/EBA. However I don't remember the title of it... and also... it sucked...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Jax just linked to that piece of crap...


----------



## Skyhunterjim (May 29, 2007)

I ll take a quick loot at it.Right now, all I have in mind is beating my brother's score!Yes, he did better than me while we were testing the Death Note song.

EDIT: I played ClickBeat or BeatClick, whatever.I think the graphics are really good, but the music not so much.
Their presentation I repeat is more than I could ever achieve.
Anyway, ClickBeat doesn't have what I like in EBA ,which is throwing in extra drums and yells when you strike the circles.I hope I can do something about it.


----------



## Stu L Tissimus (May 29, 2007)

EDIT: Useless post, nevermind


----------



## Gene98 (May 30, 2007)

NO$GBA+O!T!O! rom. Some problems with 3d models and buttons(they are transp.), but playable 8P
BTW mouse-control is terrible in this kind of games


----------

